# How do you post images??????



## Frank158 (Oct 1, 2013)

I searched the forum for insert images and got nothing so asking for either a link to a tutorial or if someone can kindly explain how to post pictures.

I have a flickr account that I can post from. I clicked on the "insert images" and put this code in and nothing happens. 

Inserting photo here










What I want to do is just insert an image to a post and not link to my flicker account.

Hope that all makes sense.

**************************

Okay disregard this thread I figured it out and did some random searches using other keywords and finally found a thread that explains how to insert a photo.


----------

